# The Big Dripper By Sub Ohm Innovations Review - RDA Perfected!



## Alex

VapingwithTwisted420

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Order placed.

$165 including shipping.

Bought for three reasons. It's was made by SubOhm Innovations. It has a big Ω engraved at the bottom and serial number 77 was in stock.
What more did I need.

This thing is a game changer. 
Now I can sqwank, sqwonk and what not without a Reo! Bloody genius little thing if you ask me. Hope it's done as well as it looks like it's done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

What a device, me want!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

capetocuba said:


> What a device, me want!


 
Yeah I can't pass up on this one. I sit around waiting all year for something awesome.
This year it's this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

Amazeballs. A must have 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

First time I ever watched a 22 min video on a new product, but was amazed by the ingenuity and quality!


----------



## MarkK

grrrrrr 
Lol... I need to find more money

I also need to decide what serial I want hehe!


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> grrrrrr
> Lol... I need to find more money
> 
> I also need to decide what serial I want hehe!


 
Fasttech will have it in about a week.


----------



## Heckers

I saw this last night too. Seems very clever, but a bit fiddly with that spring.
If they can just sort that out it would be a winner.
Im no engineer but i cant understand why they dont make the thing open up at the top so you can fill it easily.


----------



## MarkK

Alex said:


> Fasttech will have it in about a week.


 
there is a definite difference between vape quality on clones vs real deal in my opinion. This is just my personal opinion.
This is one of those I would not trust to fasttech

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nightfearz

Looks amazing...for the price though... dunno... maybe....


----------



## Gazzacpt

Heckers said:


> I saw this last night too. Seems very clever, but a bit fiddly with that spring.
> If they can just sort that out it would be a winner.
> Im no engineer but i cant understand why they dont make the thing open up at the top so you can fill it easily.


The top is the airvalve/pump so maybe thats why, less complicated so less to go wrong. I like the simplicity of the design and looks like it will just work. Much much better than the 3D imho. No need to destroy your coil build when cleaning the tank for a flavour change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

how the hell did i end up the day watching :



it always flippen happens!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'll let you guys know my thoughts soon as I get it. I agree with the thoughts on the spring. I can see getting that in position being a pain. Who knows until you get it.


----------



## Necris

Would be intersting to see what size the feed hole is, maybe a syringe fill is possible for 5ml
The 3d dripper can be filled by filling the base and pushing the plunger down to suck it up.maybe the same can be done here to avoid the 5ml filing schelp


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love the device but hate that reviewer more than life itself!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris

Yeaah, he is a tad rough


----------



## Rob Fisher

Necris said:


> Yeaah, he is a tad rough


 
I never watch him because I can't stand him but I wanted to see the device and had to sit through him talking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'm not too bothered about fitting 5ml.if I can get 4 even 3 in there I have no issues. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NickT

Erm, ok.......

http://www.news10.net/story/news/lo...s-citrus-heights-explosives-suspect/14080379/


----------



## MarkK

@RevnLucky7 has he shipped yours yet? Cause it looks like he might not be making more... 

I think this is the most far out thing I have ever seen happen lol. I'm shocked


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yeap... 
How bizarre. 
Imagine the story I can tell when people want to know where I got it. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

NickT said:


> Erm, ok.......
> 
> http://www.news10.net/story/news/lo...s-citrus-heights-explosives-suspect/14080379/


 
He was probably storing large quantities of Dihydrogen Monoxide


----------



## HPBotha

Mmmm. Big dripper mistaken for a silencer?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat

Yes, almost certainly. And, knowing what journalists are like, definitely. 
A good illustration of how you can go to jail for a long time in the USA nowadays, for nothing. And $500,000 bail - right.


----------



## huffnpuff

FYI,

Ehpro has something similar, but in glass: The Pontus RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rip trippers on the big dripper:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

No fear, China's here...

http://www.vapescores.com/the-big-dripper-clone/


----------



## DoubleD

Jarrrrra this Big Dripper madness is awesome! Need


----------



## WHeunis

Yiannaki said:


> Rip trippers on the big dripper:




Yeah, saw this last night on his chan.
He seems to really love it.

But at that price, and no availability - its gonna be cloneville superfast.


----------



## RevnLucky7

WHeunis said:


> Yeah, saw this last night on his chan.
> He seems to really love it.
> 
> But at that price, and no availability - its gonna be cloneville superfast.


 
Would like to see how the clone pans out.
If they don't do their homework and do it well there's a lot of room to screw it up.

Firstly, lets hope they drill the air holes.
Secondly there's not 0.01mm room for error. Everything needs to be an exact snug fit or expect leaking out of, well pretty much everywhere.
This thing works as well as it does because of it's precision and how well the components fit and seal together. It's a fairly simple piece and it can be done, but the devil will be in the detail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I just ordered the clone for me. Ill let you guys know if it is awesome quality. They say the clone is identical to the authentic dripper. Really good quality!!!


----------



## WHeunis

VapeSnow said:


> I just ordered the clone for me. Ill let you guys know if it is awesome quality. They say the clone is identical to the authentic dripper. Really good quality!!!


 
Would you mind hitting me with a link?


----------



## VapeSnow

WHeunis said:


> Would you mind hitting me with a link?


http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151399851054

There you go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

VapeSnow said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=151399851054
> 
> There you go


 
Thanks much.
I would really love if you could come back to this and report your findings once you get it.


----------



## VapeSnow

Jip its going to be awhile. Im on preorder list. They expecting it on 09/09/2014 and ill get it on 19/09/2014


----------



## Riyash

VapeSnow said:


> Jip its going to be awhile. Im on preorder list. They expecting it on 09/09/2014 and ill get it on 19/09/2014


Ordered mine as well. Any feedback from the seller regarding when they would receive and ship?


----------



## VapeSnow

They should get it by Tuesday. Ill pm you with any news!!


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> They should get it by Tuesday. Ill pm you with any news!!


And don't forget to share your thoughts when it when it arrives and you've given it a good go


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> And don't forget to share your thoughts when it when it arrives and you've given it a good go


I will defiantly do that. And im also receiving this. 












Ill give my thoughts on that also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

VapeSnow said:


> I will defiantly do that. And im also receiving this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill give my thoughts on that also.


Love the design of the zna 30! It has to be one of the best looking mods out there in my opinion  

If i wasn't reo struck I would own one of them  then again, I could always keep a zna as a mistress on the side for juice tasting.


----------



## VapeSnow

Yiannaki said:


> Love the design of the zna 30! It has to be one of the best looking mods out there in my opinion
> 
> If i wasn't reo struck I would own one of them  then again, I could always keep a zna as a mistress on the side for juice tasting.


I love the design. Its a beast and so small Wont even feel it in my pocket. The box mods is a bit to big for me as im always on the road. It almost looks like a mech but it isn't one. Mechs are just so old school and beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

VapeSnow said:


> I love the design. Its a beast and so small Wont even feel it in my pocket. The box mods is a bit to big for me as im always on the road. It almost looks like a mech but it isn't one. Mechs are just so old school and beautiful.


 
You're going to feel it in your pocket 
The ZNA is probably the heaviest mod out there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MarkK

Really? it doest look heavy


----------



## RevnLucky7

MarkK said:


> Really? it doest look heavy


 
It's heavy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

http://localvape.com/collections/frontpage/products/sub-ohm-innovations-big-dripper-rdta

Big drippers in stock here.

If I could afford to buy more, I'd buy 5


----------



## RevnLucky7

Another great bit of "functionality" about this dripper that no one mentioned or I missed is that when the tank runs dry you can just bypass it by dripping straight down the DT, just like any normal dripper. I didn't even think about it till I did it by accident. Seems simple, but my first thought was: "Oh NO!" and then I realized it's going to go straight onto the deck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say this device really perks up my interest!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I never watched the review because I can't stand that reviewer... added to that he put it on massive stupid looking box mod.... sitting through the review now... man this guys is really irritating! 

Ignoring him and concentrating on the Big Dripper now...


----------



## MarkK

lol @Rob Fisher there are 2 or 3 up for the big dripper from various reviewers


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> lol @Rob Fisher there are 2 or 3 up for the big dripper from various reviewers


 
Thanks... off to find another reviewer now... OMG he is such an irrit!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> I never watched the review because I can't stand that reviewer... added to that he put it on massive stupid looking box mod.... sitting through the review now... man this guys is really irritating!
> 
> Ignoring him and concentrating on the Big Dripper now...


 
Watch Rip's review instead.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh happy days! Rip rocks!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I almost pulled the trigger... it's just the dual coil that puts me off a little... but I may go back a bit later and do some trigger pulling...


----------



## MarkK

@rob you might need an SX to fire her just right  lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> @rob you might need an SX to fire her just right  lol


 
I have two of them already... OK they are the SX200's but they are SX's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riyash

VapeSnow said:


> They should get it by Tuesday. Ill pm you with any news!!


Thanks my friend. Appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Riyash said:


> Thanks my friend. Appreciate it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They mailed me today and said they should receive it the 13/09/14. And they will ship it the same day!


----------



## Riyash

Thanks for keeping me informed. The wait is horrible. Impatient to drip and drive. Thanks again my friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Riyash said:


> Thanks for keeping me informed. The wait is horrible. Impatient to drip and drive. Thanks again my friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im also getting it for the drive. Im always in the car. All good buddy. Ill let you know if any new info come up.


----------



## huffnpuff

Looks like the Pontus I mentioned earlier is a miss. Must say Rip Really, realy really hates it (Definitely the most negative review I've seen Rip do):

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Riyash said:


> Thanks for keeping me informed. The wait is horrible. Impatient to drip and drive. Thanks again my friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the Big Dripper did ship this morning!!!


----------



## Riyash

VapeSnow said:


> And the Big Dripper did ship this morning!!!


Got confirmation and tracking number, good times are coming. Thank you for keeping me in the loop again my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Riyash said:


> Got confirmation and tracking number, good times are coming. Thank you for keeping me in the loop again my friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool buddy


----------



## BumbleBee

the Big Dripper clone just showed up on FT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

anyone interested in group buy?


----------



## VapeSnow

Nightfearz said:


> anyone interested in group buy?


Why do you want to do a group buy if its free shipping from fasttech?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightfearz

(blush), didnt know fastech has free shipping. never ordered from them before.


----------



## capetocuba

Clone on top but very authentic below

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

capetocuba said:


> Clone on top but very authentic below
> 
> View attachment 11974



How's the clone holding up?


----------



## capetocuba

RevnLucky7 said:


> How's the clone holding up?


Went out this evening for just over 3 hours. Squonked and vaped perfectly. No leaking. Only really good flavour. Built a 0.64 ohm dual coil using 28g kanthal. I am happy. This is way better than any Russian I have vaped on.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Think I'm going to hop on the bandwagon  (clone, though)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Think I'm going to hop on the bandwagon  (clone, though)



My clone is on it's way on a slow boat from China via Fasttech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Im still waiting on mine.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> My clone is on it's way on a slow boat from China via Fasttech.



Mine will be on a moderately faster plane from Vaping Walrus, with some delays no doubt at the hands of the Zimbabwe Internal Revenue Authority


----------



## Silver

@RevnLucky7 - how is the Big Dripper going?
Are you still using it?


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> @RevnLucky7 - how is the Big Dripper going?
> Are you still using it?



It's very handy when I'm in the car... 
At home I don't use the tank much and drip from the top as you would in any other dripper. I do like the fact that I have the tank as an option though. 

What I would like to see from a modder in the future is a coil that is not fed by side intakes. Still causes the leaky hole syndrome. And it's very annoying. Might be looking to a Veritas or Cats or maybe even the Immo+ soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ye, from using the clone a bit, that whole omega style deck, is a bit of a PITA all round.


----------



## rvdwesth

Also ordered mine yesterday from FT


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Check out my review on it, in the hardware reviews section

Reactions: Like 1


----------

